# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Atdod par velti

## australia

Šis varētu būt topiks, kurā ievietot nevajadzīgas, sev nevērtīgas mantas, kuras varbūt noder kādam citam!  :: 


Uz utilizāciju iet U7111 krāms. Čarkstošs elektronikas triperis, bet ejošs. Bez barošanas kondensatoriem. 
Rīga, centrs.

----------


## spole2010

Sveiks. Es labprāt to U7111 paņemśu pa 5e, tik vai Jūs varētu paglabāt līdz pirmdienai?

----------


## australia

no problem. Tas krāms iet par velti. 
Te laikam sūdīgi ar PM, kamēr labojas foruma sistēma. austris4 -at- gmail.com

----------

